

Why America’s obsession with STEM education is dangerous - mikeevans
http://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/why-stem-wont-make-us-successful/2015/03/26/5f4604f2-d2a5-11e4-ab77-9646eea6a4c7_story.html

======
tzs
Duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9285423](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9285423)

That has extensive ongoing comments.

